# Skoda Octavia vRS Blackline - Race Blue - Washed!



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

*Skoda Octavia vRS Blackline - Race Blue - Cleaned and Washed*

hi all

Car is just over 4 weeks old, dealer made some nice RDS marks during prep, i got these taken out aswell as cquartz For body and alloys and g1 for the windows.

Hopefully gives me a good base for the next 2 years or so. I wash it weekly but thought this time I'd post some pics up

sorry no before or during pics, Time wasn't on my side today.

Products used:

Valet Pro Neutral Snow Foam
Valet Pro Citrus Pre wash in pressure sprayer for underside of car and alloys
Auto Finesse Lather shampoo
Wheel Woolies for the alloys
Dooka Wash Mitt
2BM
Auto Finesse Tyre Gloss
Car Pro Reload Top up
Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel - Pat method
Kent Large drying towels for the Alloys
Auto finesse crystal for inside windows 
Poorboys natural look dressing for dash
Megs APC for sills and door shuts































































i don't think the car can get any cleaner!

thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Really nice looking motor you have there mate, wheels really suit the car :thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

love these cars.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im loving these cars they looks sweet as.
and them wheels realy suite it and make it looks a bit mean


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks guys

the alloys come standard with this Blackline model of vRS, supposedly only made 500 of them


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lovely work on a stunning motor, engine and interior snaps next time pleeeeease


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice love them in this colour :argie:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Looking clean! What is the camera for?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks very well indeed

How does the Blackline compare to a normal VRS spec wise, out of curiosity?...


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. Mate at work just bought a vrs in white, he's well happy with it


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

TJenkos said:


> Looking clean! What is the camera for?


Just a dash accident cam, a blackvue 400hd II

Just in case!



Summit Detailing said:


> Looks very well indeed
> 
> How does the Blackline compare to a normal VRS spec wise, out of curiosity?...


You got about £2k worth of kit for free.

Black Alloys
Dab radio 
Satnav 
Leathers
Rear parking sensors 
A few more things I can't remember!

Brand new Price £19k for 2.0 tdi. Cr170 with dsg.

A bargain!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely car and a lovely colour! :argie: :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Another Octavia from Mitchell!  Looks great!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks deep and glossy.
Also the area rings a bell, where in Manchester you from


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

willwad82 said:


> Looks deep and glossy.
> Also the area rings a bell, where in Manchester you from


Heald Green. South Manchester really.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not Wythenshawe then lol.

More Cheadle anyways. Again car looks uber fresh


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

meraredgti said:


> lovely work on a stunning motor, engine and interior snaps next time pleeeeease


interior and engine pics added


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

So you say this just came out the factory


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

InfinityLoop said:


> So you say this just came out the factory


650 miles ago it did :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work my man.

Cars looking very well looked after. Interior is immaculate.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice car mate


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice car! What did u use on the leather?


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Lovely blue colour. The interior looks really nice too, I'm liking the steering wheel and leather seats


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Dazz said:


> Nice car! What did u use on the leather?


Thanks

It's had fenice leather protector on it. About 3 weeks ago


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's had fenice leather protector on it. About 3 weeks ago


Very nice!! Ever used the wipes?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow that looks great, very clear photos by the way


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Dazz said:


> Very nice!! Ever used the wipes?


Never mate but may get some for the glove box 



Keir said:


> wow that looks great, very clear photos by the way


thanks, camera is a Nikon D5100


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> Never mate but may get some for the glove box


Well if you do get some let us know what you think!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Lovely looking motor.


----------



## swordstoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Cant get enough of the VRS! !

Another satisfied owner here and on my second one!

Brilliant motor mate! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Good choice of motor, i am very biased  haha. Looking at getting the new vrs in july in race blue  looks great


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice car.....a brand going from strength to strength.....


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice ride !


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Loving the car, gets a washed weekly, having cquk on it. Cant really experience with any new waxes and it doesn't cure properly on cquk, so just a simple shampoo wash and reload top up is all that's needed, gleams though


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Car looks good, actually do like the facelift cars. 
Did it have the black coolant cap out of the factory or did you put that on?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Car looks good, actually do like the facelift cars.
> Did it have the black coolant cap out of the factory or did you put that on?


Was like that from factory


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Quality job there fellow Race Blue VRS Owner!!!


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Amazing job, car looks brand new inside and out! :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed. 
Got to love Skodas these days. To think as kids we used to laugh at people who owned them. Now as owners we look at others who don't have one, with a smug knowing grin on our faces. I like Octavias but love Superbs, but then I'm biased. Lol.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

couple of pics taken after a quick wash


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

What a lovely car and very clean


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good! Enjoy the car. 

Love my vrs if I keep her think I will get the wheels done after seeing that


----------

